# 8n wont start-sat too long



## busterdMN (Sep 8, 2013)

I have a 1948 - 8n that I let sit for 10 months. Its a 6 volt. I drained the old gas out & it wont start & I dont seem to smell gas even when its choked, its cranks but wont fire. Can I take the nut off the carb to see if its getting gas. Any ideas of where to start simple or obvious & work up from there? Also, after cranking on & off for a minute or so the starter cable on the battery gets hot & smokes a little. Cables are hooked up reverse pos neg. Thanks for any help


----------



## Fredneck (May 25, 2012)

a smoking cable is often a result of a bad connection. you've got two heavy cables - the cable to the starter, and the ground. remove them at each end (4 ends total) and be sure both the cable end and the battery post or terminal on the starter or the ground point are clean, then reassemble.

you can check for spark by removing a spark plug, setting it to where it will arc to the block, and turning the tractor over. if necessary, u can hold the plug with a pair of channellocks to get a good position, but be sure the handles are insulated, and don't touch the bare metal 

but, since you say you don't smell any gas, are u sure anything is flowing out of the tank? do you have a fuel filter, or does the line from the fuel bowl go directly to the carb? the shutoff at the fuel bowl is turned on?


----------



## busterdMN (Sep 8, 2013)

There is a white plastic filter on the line a few inches from the sediment bowl. I will check that and disconnect and clean cables and posts as well. I will also take out a plug and check for spark. I did try to take out a plug and couldn't get it to budge so I gave up. I've been known to break things when trying to take things off or over tighten and break things. Could I spray something on the plugs to loosen any corrosion? I need to do better with the maintenance. Thanks for your help.


----------



## stephenscity (Oct 26, 2011)

Take that white filter off. Not suppose to be there. Gravity systems have no fuel filter. It stops the fuel flow. There are three screens inline. One at the sediment bowel on top of the bowel,one where the line leaves the bowel and one where it goes into the carb. Yes you can loosen or remove the drain on the carb to check gas flow.


----------



## smokinmad (Dec 24, 2013)

These old Fords are Positive cable to Ground, NOT negative to ground, like your car is.


----------

